# Sata is runnning in IDE mode?



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey all ive just switched hard drives, motherboards and os
i went from a wd 320gb sata to a seagate 320gb sata found here

now ive installed drives before and never had a problem like this?
its really weird...my bios is telling me my drive is running in IDE and ive loaded the sata drives that game with my new moboard any idea guys?
oh i also have the latest bios.

specs:
Vista H.P 64bit
Seagate 320Gb hdd-link above ^
gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5
3gigs Crucial Ballistix tracer
Athlon 64 X2 6000 @ stock clocks 
8600gts
700w ultra modular psu


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2008)

That's just kinda how it ID's itself...it's in SATA mode. Newer seagate's have a tiny jumper that must be removed for 300MB/s capability (burst only), but with the jumper are at 150MB/s.

I run mine in IDE mode...I've tried ACHI and noticed no speed difference. Trust me it's not that big of a deal unless you're setting up RAID. I think some like ACHI, it sounds good on paper, but at least with my HDD's I haven't noticed improvements.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

Kursah said:


> That's just kinda how it ID's itself...it's in SATA mode. Newer seagate's have a tiny jumper that must be removed for 300MB/s capability (burst only), but with the jumper are at 150MB/s.
> 
> I run mine in IDE mode...I've tried ACHI and noticed no speed difference. Trust me it's not that big of a deal unless you're setting up RAID. I think some like ACHI, it sounds good on paper, but at least with my HDD's I haven't noticed improvements.



yea i noticed that in the bios i can change my option are native ide, some other mode and raid/achi...its native ide on default and i guess that just how it is unless you use raid but window rates my hdd performance a 5.6 is that about normal for this type of drive?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 17, 2008)

SATA is usually emulated as IDE.. even in your bios. sometimes it appears as SCSI on older motherboards. dont worry, everythings normal


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> SATA is usually emulated as IDE.. even in your bios. sometimes it appears as SCSI on older motherboards. dont worry, everythings normal



yea i think thats how it was on my old gigabyte board come to think of it!
well i guess its not really a prob thanks guys!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 17, 2008)

its just for simplicity in OS's as you know windows etc will just pick it up as a standard ide drive and mount it and not be like OMFG WTF IS SATA WHAT DO I?!?!?!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> its just for simplicity in OS's as you know windows etc will just pick it up as a standard ide drive and mount it and not be like OMFG WTF IS SATA WHAT DO I?!?!?!



lol 
good point


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah thats just the default on most new mobos. You have to select and load drivers (altho some mobos do it automatically) if you want a RAID setting.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Yeah thats just the default on most new mobos. You have to select and load drivers (altho some mobos do it automatically) if you want a RAID setting.



i was thinking about using raid both of my hard drives are the same size but they are different brands WD and Seagate and im sure they dont work exactly the same way, so decided to go with just this...my old hdd had like 40 gigs of music on it that i need to transfer over or i might just make my old one a music and games hard drive or something?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 17, 2008)

you'll need a fresh format for raiding.. also raiding is like crossfiring, brands etc dont matter as long as they are similiar (e.g. dont raid a 15000 rpm with a 7200 rpm). raid will take the lowest disk space cache and speed and work from there, just like how crossfire uses the lowest speeds etc.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 17, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I run mine in IDE mode...I've tried ACHI and noticed no speed difference. Trust me it's not that big of a deal unless you're setting up RAID. I think some like ACHI, it sounds good on paper, but at least with my HDD's I haven't noticed improvements.



Same same.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you'll need a fresh format for raiding.. also raiding is like crossfiring, brands etc dont matter as long as they are similiar (e.g. dont raid a 15000 rpm with a 7200 rpm). raid will take the lowest disk space cache and speed and work from there, just like how crossfire uses the lowest speeds etc.



yea i know...screw reformatting i just got all this crap setup i dont want to reformat for a while!
maybe on my next sys ill do raid...but by then they will prob have something better than raid...or better hdd anyway


----------

